# Estuarys



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Estuarys are in the states and should be in my hands by monday-tuesday. Right now it looks like all of the factory rods are sold with the exception of one customer that I have not heard back from.

Blanks are available.

Tommy


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i think it's me.

i have told my friend and given him your phone number.


----------

